# Accidentally Start Trip Early



## woodword (Apr 14, 2016)

I have driven for 5 consecutive days as a new driver. Within 2 minutes of arriving at my rider's destination, I have occasionally been pinged for another pickup and accepted. While finishing the trip I am currently on and rating that rider, I have accidentally "picked up" the next rider before arriving at their destination. Is there any way to back up and un-start the trip? I have either had to call them and ask for directions to their location or get them to cancel the trip and re-request a ride. Rookie mistake  I wish the Uber app would recognize that you're not at the next rider's pickup point and not allow the "Start Trip" function to execute...


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Did you start the trip or just pick up passenger? There's a difference. If you pick up passenger, you can slide it back down. If you start the ride early, but sliding the slider, you'll have to contact Uber to fix it and you could get rated lower for starting the ride before the rider is in the car.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

You will get used to the app in no time and won't do it again. Good luck!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've accidentally ended a trip early. I've never started one early.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

This just happened to me last night, I think there is a bug in the app. I was swiping the rating for the last rider and suddenly the next trip had started as if I had picked up the next rider. As a result I ended up navigating to the destination rather than the pickup. I was fortunate that it was a short ride, like 1 mile, but this would have sucked if it was 20 minutes away. I'm certain I did not double swipe, I think the app is not quite there yet when it comes to picking up your next ride while dropping another one off.


----------

